# Delta 2 RBA fiddling



## ET (25/3/15)

First off shout out to @Sir Vape for quick and satisfactory parkling lot transaction a few weeks ago. Met up with @BigGuy outside a local butchery chain, got my brand new Delta 2 rba head and some ribs. Which i then accidently overgrilled and made slightly charcoal like which bummed me out no end so the rba head was forgotten about. Pick it up again this weekend, bunged in an old coil after some minor adjustments and got an ok vape. Draw was way tighter than the stock coils  and i was getting the odd dryish hit, an almost but not quite dry hit that just skewed the flavour from yum to um?

So i was sorta bored earlier tonight and watching youtube vids and found this one okes delta2 rba hack where he fiddled with it a bit to increase juice flow. So out comes the dremel








End result : She wicks like a dream now, dry hits seem to be a thing of the past.





Oh yeah, the coil is, um i forget but something like a bunch of strands of 26 gauge kanthal twisted together, 3mm ID, 0.43 ohms, 4 wraps


----------



## ET (25/3/15)

Oh yeah and i raised the coil so airflow is way way better now


----------



## Q-Ball (25/3/15)

Is she leaking at all? I have a big leaking issue when she lies on her side.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juntau (25/3/15)

@Q-Ball the leaking may be due to your wicking method. There needs to be enough wick placed downwards towards the juice holes to prevent leaking. I had the same issue until I rewicked it and now she is chucking out the thick vapor clouds we love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (25/3/15)

Yes i've experienced some slight side leak tonight so i threw it on the somewhat dodgy box mod and now it sits nicely upright and i have 5000 mah to power the tank


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

Dry hits were a thing of the past til i got a higher wattage mod so more work was needed. Out came the toolbox and a quick mod was done to bring it more in line with the new subtank mini rba head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (1/8/15)

ET said:


> Dry hits were a thing of the past til i got a higher wattage mod so more work was needed. Out came the toolbox and a quick mod was done to bring it more in line with the new subtank mini rba head
> 
> View attachment 32577
> 
> ...


Nice dude. Did you block the old channels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

Keyaam said:


> Nice dude. Did you block the old channels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope just drilled some extra holes


----------



## ET (10/8/15)

Was awake last night so made another coil


----------

